# My dog is a fridge raider



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a fairly large dog, Mindy, who has developed a aggravating skill. She can open refridgerators and freezers, and help herself. She and her sister,Sandy, have "picnics" all over the kitchen floor or my bed if the bedroom door is open.

She doesn't mind being caught in the act. I have come home and find the fridge door wide open. Mindy with a guilty look standing next to it. 

We tried velcro first, then a toddler lock that worked for a while. I finally found a refridgerator door lock that even she can't open. No more picnics, although that was one way to clean out the refridgerator.

Anyone else have an animal that tries stuff like that?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha, it not the same but... I once had a little dog (18 lbs) named Jasper. For whatever reason, someone left a full huge bowl of chillie on the table and we went somewhere (don't remember where) with out Jasper. When we got back he had jumped up on the table, ate all the chillie, and licked the bowl clean. He was standing on the counter, which was a major no no, just waiting for us to come home and see. Man did he have some things shooting out both ends later that night


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

We had two cats that did that. But then again someone DID leave a whole turkey on the counter. The fat cat was already done, and the older one got the elft overs... and the older one was the one caught in the act!! I don't leave anything out. Ever 

My parent's dog understands the concept of opening doors. "human turns handle, door opens!" :lol:


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mindy watches to see if we are opening any door. She seems to almost have a key in her nose or something. She can bump a door just right and open just about all of them in the house. We put latches on the outside of some of the doors to stop her. We leave both dogs in cages when we will be gone for long. My black cat looks at doorknobs then looks at us like "open it now please". Sometimes my gray cat will open and climb into a cabinet. She just likes hiding places. Mostly to get away from her "sister" Shadow. Shadow can't get anyone to play with her except her human mommy and daddy.

It's bad when you have to almost childproof your house, and you don't even have kids. At least not human ones...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Our dog Ares can open the back door by hooking his claw into the bottom (he has actually made a groove in the wood now) and then sliding it across. He used to be able to open the pedal baby gate until we swapped it out for one that even people have difficulty working out. 

However, he always listens for the click when the baby gate shuts. If he doesn't hear it, he will very quietly let himself up into the house. 

He can also open all the drawers in the kitchen. When he was a puppy he used to open them and then chew up the boxes holding the cling wrap. 

He is a very smart dog, and I tell mum she is fortunate he doesn't do anything more than sleep when we go out and leave him alone.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

My neighbors dog was taught to ring a bell when she wanted to go outside. She learned to ring it, and when her owner got up to let her out, she would take her owner's chair. she was an Irish wolfhound, so you couldn't get her off.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I do love my dogs, but there are times I could kill them myself. There is nothing they won't try to eat. I never leave anything out and I put the girls up when putting groceries away. They like to check out the bags, see if I got them anything.

Mindy can climb the fence in the back yard, she has to go out on a chain. She is very smart in some ways, she does know how to work me pretty well. The refridgerator raiding has stopped. Long as I remember to put the lock on the door, she can't get in. I started at one point to put locks on the cabinet doors, my white cat, Angel-rip, was bad about climbing into cabinets and chewing things open. Kind of like a 10lb rat getting into things. 

Animals are very creative about getting into places they aren't supposed to. Too smart for their own good sometimes...


----------

